# Generi



## Lettrice (10 Luglio 2009)

Di base mi piace il rock, ma ogni tanto sento qualcosa che non c'enatra un cazzo col rock che trovo veramente "simpatico".
Credo capiti a tutti... ogni tanto, che musica ascoltate anche se sapete non e'roba per voi?

inizio coi Basement Jaxx 

	
	
		
		
	


	




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4VClp67N7U


----------



## Old Aleluja (10 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Di base mi piace il rock, ma ogni tanto sento qualcosa che non c'enatra un cazzo col rock che trovo veramente "simpatico".
> Credo capiti a tutti... ogni tanto, che musica ascoltate anche se sapete non e'roba per voi?
> 
> inizio coi Basement Jaxx
> ...


 mah, io sono ossessionato da un tipo di musica e occasionalmente ascolto altro. il rock mai piaciuto.


----------



## Old sperella (10 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Di base mi piace il rock, ma ogni tanto sento qualcosa che non c'enatra un cazzo col rock che trovo veramente "simpatico".
> Credo capiti a tutti... ogni tanto, che musica ascoltate anche se sapete non e'roba per voi?
> 
> inizio coi Basement Jaxx
> ...












   è anni 80 ? 


non so che genere sia 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DrwbUoZsLEc


----------



## Lettrice (10 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> mah, io sono ossessionato da un tipo di musica e occasionalmente ascolto altro. il rock mai piaciuto.


Ora arrivo anche al tuo genere! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









La Callas per esempio, mi fa uscire fuori di testa... non riesco ad ascoltarla sempre

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lKnR9VIK3MA


----------



## Old Aleluja (10 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ora arrivo anche al tuo genere!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 minchia ma tu mi vai ad acchiappare un video del '62 ormai in piena caduta verticale!


----------



## Old sperella (10 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> mah, io sono ossessionato da un tipo di musica e occasionalmente ascolto altro. il rock mai piaciuto.


tu ascolti classica vero ?
io non ci riesco , fatto salvo per qualcosina ina ina ina


----------



## Lettrice (10 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> è anni 80 ?
> 
> 
> non so che genere sia
> ...



No i Basement Jaxx sono odierni.

Non conosco quello che hai postato 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma ti posto questo! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




L'Hip Hop mi fa cagare ma confesso che Dizzee Rascal sono anche andata a vederlo dal vivo 

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IPpxxrl0xhM


----------



## Old Aleluja (10 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> tu ascolti classica vero ?
> io non ci riesco , fatto salvo per qualcosina ina ina ina


principalmente lirica.... la musica è bellissima ma la voce per me è importantissima...e la classica solo musica se non è un capolavoro dopo un po' mi appallla


----------



## Old Aleluja (10 Luglio 2009)

OT
ragazze avete visto i vincitori di British got talent 2009? andateli a vedere su you tube...bravissimi!


----------



## Lettrice (10 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> principalmente lirica.... la musica è bellissima ma la voce per me è importantissima...e la classica solo musica se non è un capolavoro dopo un po' mi appallla


Ehhh... la IX del Ludovico Van da punti a tutti per me!

Ascoltare la IX certe mattine andando in bici mi fa credere che dio puo'esistere... e se c'e 'il sole potrei anche pensare d'essere  io!


----------



## Old sperella (10 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No i Basement Jaxx sono odierni.
> 
> Non conosco quello che hai postato
> 
> ...


è un gruppo Giappo che qualche anno fa spopolò !
L' Hip Hop a me non dispiace invece .
Non c'entra nulla ma quella che hai postato mi ha fatto venire in mente questa : 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WxF-ImXaUdE


----------



## Old Aleluja (10 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ehhh... la IX del Ludovico Van da punti a tutti per me!
> 
> Ascoltare la IX certe mattine andando in bici mi fa credere che dio puo'esistere... e se c'e 'il sole potrei anche pensare d'essere io!


 ma infatti la ix è un capolavoro!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old sperella (10 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> OT
> ragazze avete visto i vincitori di British got talent 2009? andateli a vedere su you tube...bravissimi!


il bambino che ha cantato al memoria di M.J. ?


ARIOT : mi ci vuole un monitor più grande da quando hai messo questa firma


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Luglio 2009)

perchè l'eroica???
a me fa impazzire


----------



## Old Aleluja (10 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> il bambino che ha cantato al memoria di M.J. ?
> 
> 
> ARIOT : mi ci vuole un monitor più grande da quando hai messo questa firma


 ma va...si chiamano diversity e sono un gruppo dance....fortissimi! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












cerca british got talent 2009 final su you tube...


ARIRIOT:
ma tu guarda se è possibile che qualcuno si lamenti davanti ad un masaccio! anatema!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Aleluja (10 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> perchè l'eroica???
> a me fa impazzire


 e delle quattro stagioni non diciamo niente? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












(non rispondere che a te pIACE LA CAPRICCIOSA CHE FINISCE A MAZZATE! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  )


----------



## Lettrice (10 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> è un gruppo Giappo che qualche anno fa spopolò !
> L' Hip Hop a me non dispiace invece .
> Non c'entra nulla ma quella che hai postato mi ha fatto venire in mente questa :
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WxF-ImXaUdE


Hai mai visto la parodia di Weir Al Yankovic Ämish paradise"  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Missy Elliot fa 20 a 0 molti gangsta

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=blr5YMqaFAk


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> e delle quattro stagioni non diciamo niente?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


vivaldi non mi eccita certo come ludovico


----------



## Old Aleluja (10 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> vivaldi non mi eccita certo come ludovico


 dai che l'Estate è spirito puro


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Luglio 2009)

> Ascoltare la IX certe mattine andando in bici mi fa credere che dio puo'esistere... e se c'e 'il sole potrei anche pensare d'essere  io!


[/QUOTE]

ascolta il secondo movimento della settima.

se vuoi procedere per piccoli passi.

poi mi dirai.


----------



## Lettrice (10 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> dai che l'Estate è spirito puro


Piansi all'Autunno in 4rta elementare


----------



## Old Aleluja (10 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Piansi all'Autunno in 4rta elementare


 e non ti sei più ripresa


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Luglio 2009)

ascolta il secondo movimento della settima.

se vuoi procedere per piccoli passi.

poi mi dirai.[/quote]

la settima mi fa impazzire ma è tristissima


----------



## Old sperella (10 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Hai mai visto la parodia di Weir Al Yankovic Ämish paradise"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no ! mi manca ! meglio di quella di star wars ? 






Sì , è brava . 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-8zHJ0qSTw&feature=fvst


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Piansi all'Autunno in 4rta elementare


promettevi bene.

tu ti devi convertire completamente allora.


----------



## Old Aleluja (10 Luglio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> promettevi bene.
> 
> tu ti devi convertire completamente allora.


 facciamogli ascoltare mussorgsky


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ascolta il secondo movimento della settima.
> 
> se vuoi procedere per piccoli passi.
> 
> poi mi dirai.


la settima mi fa impazzire ma è tristissima[/QUOTE]


tesora di un asu hai ragione ..ludovico ha tradotto...tutto qui...potremmoo dargli torto?


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> facciamogli ascoltare mussorgsky


eccerto...si galvanizza.


----------



## Old Aleluja (10 Luglio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> eccerto...si galvanizza.


 o il requiem di verdi


----------



## Lettrice (10 Luglio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ascolta il secondo movimento della settima.
> 
> se vuoi procedere per piccoli passi.
> 
> poi mi dirai.


Te lo prometto... pero'sono prevenuta.


----------



## Lettrice (10 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> no ! mi manca ! meglio di quella di star wars ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We spend most of our lives livin' in a amish paradise... e'da premio nobel


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> o il requiem di verdi


o.


potremmo andare avanti sino a dopodomani.

ci sono degli studi di Chopin ad es. che mi fanno uscire di testa. uno in particolare. cz. non mi ricordo nè il numero e nè la tonalità..senno ve lo postavo con youtubbe.

ci penso e ve lo posto.


----------



## Lettrice (10 Luglio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> eccerto...si galvanizza.


Mi hai fatto sputare i pop corn sul cane


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Luglio 2009)

povero cane.


----------



## Old veronika (11 Luglio 2009)

Gente ascoltate questa e' musica!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OgFI2EQgiSA


----------



## Old lordpinceton (11 Luglio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> o.
> 
> 
> potremmo andare avanti sino a dopodomani.
> ...


anche a me...a me questo....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gi5VTBdKbFM&feature=channel

non male da un uomo che diceva all'amico Liszt..." Sai ho trovato l'ideale della mia vita: l'infelicità"...


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> anche a me...a me questo....
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gi5VTBdKbFM&feature=channel
> 
> non male da un uomo che diceva all'amico Liszt..." Sai ho trovato l'ideale della mia vita: l'infelicità"...


mi è
arrivata una botta nello stomaco..ilmio papa' lo suonava sempre....facendo sempre lo stesso errore...tenero...

grazie lord.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> è anni 80 ?
> 
> 
> non so che genere sia
> ...


 Raccapricciante


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> o il requiem di verdi


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Luglio 2009)

Vado matta per qualunque tipo di percussioni (astenersi da battute di cativo gusto... :0003

	
	
		
		
	


	






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQU5qXQV8yk


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Luglio 2009)

Non è il mio genere (primo preferisco la musica italiana secondo qualunque effetto para-hip hop mi infastisce...) eppure mi piace tanto...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubOGTrn5gZg&feature=fvst


----------

